# Yarn Tasting!!!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, so I'm having a yarn tasting this weekend. It's sortof like a line tasting, but with yarn instead. Think Tupperware or Pampered Chef party, but with yarn. 

I'm going to have six to eight different yarns, already cast on and on the needles, for people to try out and see how they like them.

Now, if any of you were within driving distance I would totally love to have you there, but I know most of you are NOT in the Twin Cities. But, I would love to get some ideas from you! (And seriously, if you are within driving distance and want to come, let me know!)

If you could try out any of the yarns on my website, which ones would you try? I already know I am going to feature a brand new 100% baby alpaca yarn I'm getting in today, but aside from that, which ones? 

What sort of snacks should I have? 

How should I go about giving out doorprizes? Should I wrap all of them and when I draw someone's name, they get to pick a package? Should I allow "stealing" another person's prize if I do it that way? Should I just have my pile of prizes and draw names for each thing? 

I do plan to have patterns for all the yarn I feature, and price and detail lists for the yarns also.

Any other suggestions?

My yarns: Yarns at Spindle, Shuttle, and Needle.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what a fun idea! I only wish I was going to be in your neighborhood this weekend - but it is the last weekend of the big deer harvest up here and our freezer is still looking kinda empty! 

I think you have some great ideas - I kind of worry about the "stealing" gifts because that can get ugly unless people already know each other. And it can be kind of fun, too at the same time. :teehee::duel::catfight:

I like the idea of wrapped prizes myself. Kind of like Christmas!

Something sweet, something savory, and mulled cider is always a hit this time of year. 

Have a great time!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Some sort of snacks folks can eat without getting their fingers dirty would help keep the yarn cleaner. Or, if the snacks are finger foods, then a hand wash of some sort might be good.

How about different needles to try with the yarns? And some sort of tiny project to make with the yarn? Maybe a key fob or bookmark? Then they'd have a souvenir.

The package exchange thing works best if it is within a group that is kindly towards each other, I don't know as if it would be a good thing to do with a group of folks who don't have much vested interest in being nice to each other. Not that knitters don't default to nice, but when there's yarn at stake, who knows? Although, this is just my opinion.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think most of the people will know each other, but I will see. I might decide that one on the fly by the end of the evening!

The idea is for each person to get to try each kind of yarn, so we're going to rotate through. They won't _have_ to try each kind, but each try gets another entry for the grand door prize. :teehee: I don't know if a small project would work well for that, or if all of the yarns would even work for the same thing.

Non-sticky snacks is a good plan... I should probably have them on toothpicks or have forks out.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

There's probably not enough folks in your Minnesota population who can use chopsticks to be able to serve foods that can be eaten with knitting needle chopsticks, huh?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My LYS has different kinds of roving in clear wrap plastic, 1oz, wrapped like a candy. And some kind of needles-maybe tatting? It was something I don't do yet & I didn't pay that much attention.

It was so cute! I got a couple of the samples just cause they were so cute, & they were breeds of sheep/wool I hadn't spun yet. Maybe you could do something like that. I asked the clerk & she said they usually sell out fast cause of the cuteness factor.

I agree some kind of snack on toothpicks! Something non greasy. 

Good Luck! Sounds like its gonna be fun!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hotzcatz said:


> There's probably not enough folks in your Minnesota population who can use chopsticks to be able to serve foods that can be eaten with knitting needle chopsticks, huh?


 I think we have the largest Hmong population in the US in the Twin Cities - so, yeah, I bet there is!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Svenska, I think it sounds like a really fun time. Wish I wasn't 12 hours from Minneapolis, LOL.

I did, however, just shoot an email to my LYS owner asking if she'd ever considered doing a yarn tasting.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Depending on how many people you expect, you could have everyone sit down at the table and knit for five minutes. Then, a bell rings, a prize is awarded, and the yarn is passed to the next person. Since you only want to work with eight yarns, you can have more than one table.

I would also use different brands of needles. Bamboo on slippery yarn, birch, addi turbo, whatever else you have.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Why only eight? I'm sure the A yarn will be like Heaven compared to the Brown Sheep.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Because I don't want to overwhelm people, that's why only eight. 

We'll see, though. 

I like the timer idea!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you get in more types of the Araucania?? I have wanted to try their Malipulli, but I'm gonna have to order it from you as they definitely don't carry it in my LYS. You have a lot of really cool blends, and I think they'd be awesome to showcase.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm getting the Araucania Rinihue this week. It's a sport weight yarn, maybe a dk, 80% wool, 20% silk. Nice and sturdy, in lovely earth tones-- some handpaint, and some tonal.

In a few months, I'll be getting the Huasco 100% merino in some tonals, instead of only handpaints, and I'll also be getting some in a DK weight! 

That would be all I have of the Araucania right now, though-- the Lontue, Huasco, Malipulli, Nuble, Andalien, and Quemchi, with the Rinihue showing up later this week. I love all of their blends and colors. 

My mom is weaving a tri-loom shawl out of the Malipulli right now, and it is turning out lovely! 

P.S. You guys aren't making it any easier for me to pick the yarns to showcase, lol!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAAAAAA !! I wanna go !!! That sounds SO fun !! 

I's love to try the Mirasol Nuna Wool-Silk-Bamboo Blend Yarn ...... and the 
Araucania Malipulli Cotton-Bamboo-Linen-Silk Yarn .....

wrapped door prizes are fun ... 

maybe for snacks, a fruit salad or cheese/cracker tray ? ...and something sweet !

have fun and post pics !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I balled up all the sample skeins I got for the tasting that I decided to use for the tasting. I am so glad I have a ballwinder! 

I will be sampling Viking Balder Bulky, Mirasol Nuna, Mirasol Miski, Araucania Andalien, Araucania Huasco, Araucania Cau Cau, Araucania Nuble, Mirasol Hachito, and maybe either the Viking Odin or the Viking Nordlys. 

I am expecting about 6-7 people, not counting hubby and me. I am leaning towards fruit skewers and cheese and crackers, but if I feel ambitious I might just make a cheesecake! 

Getting excited!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, the yarn tasting went well! Five people came, and a random husband of one of the ladies showed up later. Just for fun. We ate cheesecake, we knit, we laughed, and the ladies helped me pick which yarns I should carry in the future. (Debbie Bliss, it seems.  )

They also all told me I need to open a yarn shop up here, and that they would LOVE to work in it! :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are several yarn/fiber stores that have closed over the years. Mostly in Minneapolis, as I understand it. My old yarn shop which used to be on Penn and about 60th was one of the best. Sounds like fun. I have to remember I have a credit at your store


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, and send me a PM when you are ready to order, as your old code won't work on the new website, and I'll have to send you a new one.


----------

